# Seriennummer gravieren



## stefand (27 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Stehe wieder mal vor einem kleinen Problem, und ich hoffe das einer von euch Profis mir helfen kann. Ich suche eine kleine Graviermaschine, mit der ich eine Laufende Nummer (sprich Seriennummer) in ein Kunststoffteil gravieren kann. Mit einem Laser ist dies leider nicht realisierbar, da der nicht so tief reingravieren kann, und die nummer auch nach nachvollgendem lackiervorgang noch lesbar sein soll.

Hätte da eher an eine kleine CNC Fräse gedacht....

Habt ihr eine Idee ????


----------



## ge_org (27 Februar 2009)

Wir verwenden bei ALU oder Stahlteilen Ritzpräger(gibt es auch als Nadelpräger) von Borries oder Technifor (sic-marking fällt mir auch noch ein). Sind zwar Schweineteuer (bei den robusten Typen ca.>7000€), halten aber auch was aus.
Georg


----------



## ralfi (2 März 2009)

Hallo , schau mal bei murrplastik rein www.murrplastik.de und da bei dem Plotter MVPS-G3. Für den gibts auch ne Erweiterung für eine Gravierspindel. Ist echt gut und für kleine Anwendungen reicht es.

Gruß


----------



## jabba (2 März 2009)

Das gibt es einige, mit den folgenden hab ich schon graviert.

Östling
Markator
Borries
Telesis


----------



## hanFLEben (4 März 2009)

@jabba:

welches dieser Geräte kannst du besonders empfehlen? 

Brauche eins um Rohre zu markieren. Möglichst auch im Außenbereich, dh wenn möglich ohne Druckluft...


grüße


----------



## jabba (4 März 2009)

Keines der geräte ist für den Aussenbereich die ich hatte,
ob ein Hersteller das was hat, weiss ich nicht (glaube auch nicht)

Alle Geräte benötigen die Luft zum zustellen der Nadel.


----------



## hanFLEben (4 März 2009)

hmmm, schade! 
mit akku geht das dann wohl nicht, oder?
dann muss ich wohl beim hersteller direkt anfragen.
trotzdem danke für deine schnelle antwort!

grüße


----------



## Schaltschrank78 (5 März 2009)

Hallo,

also wir Gravieren wie oben schon ein mal  erwähnt auch mit dem Murrplastik Plotter mit Gravieraufsatz unsere kompletten Typenschilder aus Alu bzw Duomatt so nennt Murrplastik ein zweifarbigen Kunststoff.Wir sind sehr zufrieden da man auch hier einen guten Support hat der einem sogar bei nett Fragen   so manche Individuelle Schilder anlegt.

Also ich kann es jedem nur Empfehlen sind sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Ide (6 März 2009)

Schaltschrank78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wir Gravieren wie oben schon ein mal  erwähnt auch mit dem Murrplastik Plotter mit Gravieraufsatz unsere kompletten Typenschilder aus Alu bzw Duomatt so nennt Murrplastik ein zweifarbigen Kunststoff.Wir sind sehr zufrieden da man auch hier einen guten Support hat der einem sogar bei nett Fragen   so manche Individuelle Schilder anlegt.
> 
> Also ich kann es jedem nur Empfehlen sind sehr zufrieden.



Da kann ich nur zu 100% zustimmen! Das Ding ist wirklich gut!


----------

